# Snowblower value



## ironhat (Sep 20, 2003)

The short story is that I am recovering from a sudden onset of congestive heart failure. LOML is scared that I won't take good care of myself and is being insistant that I sell off my snowblower. My buddy has agreed to do the occassional plowing for me but you know how that can go - when and if they can and that's not a complaint - just a fact.

So, the unit is a ten or twelve year old, 10HP Craftsman, electric start with little work time on it. How do I go about pricing this thing? 

TIA,
Chiz


----------

